# ~Sully~



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for lookin!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love that last pic.Too cute!He's a handsome boy.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

awe !! wat a pretty puppy ! love the laying down pictures has a beautiful coat very shiny and clean looking


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww I love sully he reminds me of Dosia. Great pics


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good lookin girl


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanx guys..

Czar, Sully is a dude!lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

aww, cute pics!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Sully is a handsome DUDE loll ......

Slaps David for not noticing... ...


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Sully is such a cutie!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Sully is a handsome DUDE loll ......
> 
> Slaps David for not noticing... ...


OMG David,how can you not notice in the 6th pic from the top!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

dixieland said:


> OMG David,how can you not notice in the 6th pic from the top!


:rofl::rofl:
Yanno its almost scrapping the floor ....:hammer:


----------



## CAPO (Mar 18, 2010)

he looks really good!, i see your from ma, where abouts im from worcester county


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

he's adorable. he looks like a happy boy


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I LOVE me some SUlly, he is just tooo cute for his own good, lol


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

aww, what a sweet boy!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanx everyone!! 

CAPO I'm from southern MA, near the cape.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

He's so gorgeous.
He looks kinda similar to Nismo in the face


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> He's so gorgeous.
> He looks kinda similar to Nismo in the face


Thanx, I know they do look similar..Dosia too.


----------



## CAPO (Mar 18, 2010)

nice! its really nice down there, enjoy your dog!


----------



## Stangchick (Aug 6, 2021)

Sully is 13 now 💕


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome back Rebecca!! Hard to believe that Sully is 13, he looks so distinguished with his grey mask. Still handsome as ever. Hope all is well with you.

Joe


----------

